# Juniper cabins and birdhouses



## BCwoodcarver (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Here are some more of my false cabin fronts and birdhouses.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2015)

Those are just fantastic. 

Do you glue/epoxy the parts to a wood backer?


----------



## jmurray (Nov 4, 2015)

Superb


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 4, 2015)

very cool! how big?


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 4, 2015)

Man these are super cool


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 4, 2015)

WOW. Those are neat.


----------



## CWS (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 4, 2015)

I love your stuff Brian, keep posting!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 4, 2015)

Very unique and very marketable IMO. Great work Brian.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

More pix please!!! I love these things....


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 5, 2015)

Outstanding job !


----------



## ClintW (Nov 5, 2015)

Those are sweet! 
The carving in the background looks cool too!


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments . I am in a craft fair this weekend and am more confident now.
I use carpenters glue but am considering a glue gun.
I hand split all the juniper wood and use a power planer to give me a flat side for gluing . 
The cabins range from 10" - 12" high and 12"- 21" wide, but I rarely measure anything hoping to keep the random look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Nov 5, 2015)

Here a couple of the birdhouses.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jerry B (Nov 5, 2015)

all are Really cool, and extremely nice craftsmanship, well done 
will be watching to see more of this kind of work


----------



## F.W.von (Mar 19, 2016)

Totally fun and freeform joy.
Had a similar thought once, but your cabins are unique .
Sweet


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 19, 2016)

Brian - those are just incredible. I can see those made into clocks and fetching a pretty good price tag.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## F.W.von (Mar 25, 2016)

Every spring the cat goes nuts over all the fledglings that flopped out of their homes for lack of a hand- or claw railing
Loving your work and advocating OSHA for the birds!


----------

